# custom name tags



## Moirad (Nov 2, 2011)

Where is the best place to have tags made , with my brand and design, and how much should I expect to pay for 200.
I Live in Ireland


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

you may want to check in the region specific section first. alot of options in the US. but you may be paying more than needed dealing with shipping and such...especially for 200 count. 

Region Specific T-Shirt Information - T-Shirt Forums


----------

